# So rubber lip pleco with adf?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

As the title says. How will a single rubber lip pleco do with four affrican dwarf frogs in a 46 gallon. The pleco will be young when I get it, their are plenty of caves to hide in, and plenty of roots from plants to use for cover. I have been told by many people it will be fine, but I want assurance from the experts on here. Especially because this will be my first pleco. Also he will be fine around other bottom dwellers like kuhli loaches and albino cory cats right?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Hey, I did somemore research they aren't mean toward most fish. But sometimes they want to alone, Just like we do that where the caves come in.Like I said I have a common plec they aren't mean towards other fish. In my 20 I have 4 other catfish that stay near the bottom. Now most plecs will be mean when food is around, and as they get older. But they will need some veggeis and Shrimp pellets every so often. But as long as the loaches and the adfs aren't tender fish you should be as the pleco grows.

Sorry wasn't thinking last night I was tried.....

Matt


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have kept Plecostomus for 8 years, and have had no issues with them. No, even older plecos do not get agressive. A plecostomus under good conditions is timid and shy, and needs time to "warm up to you".

If a pleco is aggressive, you yourself are doing something wrong. It could be poor tank conditions, badly chosen inhabitants, or inadequate tank size. 

*And by the way "Fishmatt" your common will be many times too large for a 20 gallon tall. I have seen many common Plecostomus grow 16'' and up from there. You should consider re-homing when he grows bigger, just a pointer. You can easily get a plecostomus species to suit a small tank, just look around, there are 1000's of species!

Good luck with your 46!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks I will get a rubber lip pleco, and for feeding I will very through algae wafers, and zucchini, plus sometimes some meaty food. not sure which though. I will have to figure out how to make bloodworms sink. Maybe just frozen ones i dunno. Thanks for the help tho all.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Great idea! My bushynose loves zucchini, lettuce, algae wafers, bloodworms, and peas. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yep good luck! I am aware he will need a new home one day, But thanks for reminding me


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol just a little update but, my new pleco has chosen his home, which is a fake log that is hollow, and has numerous wholes to exit from, one of which leads to caverns under the gravel that my kuhli's dug out. This kind of upset me because I bought this large rock thing with many caves in it, hoping he would use that but w/e. I cant force him to use it if he doesnt want to. :chair:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Sometimes plec's will rotate hiding places..... You may find him in the large rock thing soon. I just know mine switches hiding places quite often


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I have had my pleco for two days, and he has not eaten anything. I left a piece of cucumber in the tank last night attached to a suction cup to keep it on the wall for him. It hasn't been eaten at all. Should I be worried? Or is this normal for a new pleco to be very skittish and not eating?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

You could try wafers or grazers..... Plecs can live without food for a while, the petsore you had got him from may have already feed him and he just isn't hungry. Wait a little while longer then try again mine were very skittish but not anymore, he will do fine  Mine started eating normally in 3-4 days after being purchased.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Matt I put in 3 algae wafers last night, which only my cory kuhlis and gouramis and mollies, ate on.. Now I am not 100% positive but I am pretty sure he ate none of it. But I am being paranoid, I am sure in a few more days once he is settled in he will be ok.


----------

